# Kenpo Principles for non-Kenpoists?



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2003)

Is there a good book on Kenpo principles of motion/self-defense (return motion, marriage of gravity, etc.) for non-Kenpo people?

I hear people talk about these all the time. My arnis instructor is taking Dr. Gyi's advice to look at language for our art and is looking to Kenpo. I know in general that Kenpo is known for it's analysis and description of techniques and motion and am curious to know more. For example, I know karateka often go years before figuring out that in a reverse punch the returning hand can be used to pull the person in but that these types of things are covered at a conceptual level in Kenpo.

But, I don't know of a source for it that isn't either much more than I need (e.g. _Infinite Insights_ orJohn LaTourrette's old series of books) and/or too reliant on specific Kenpo techniques as examples (i.e. clutch your own feathers, mine are fine as they are).

Is there a good source for allowing martial artists from different arts to learn about the concepts without having to learn the art?


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Aug 21, 2003)

Ed Parkers Encyclopedia has a whole bunch of terms. It has to do with Kenpo, I cant remember the exact name of the book. Some one help.


----------



## kenpo_cory (Aug 21, 2003)

"Ed Parker's Encyclopedia Of Kenpo" Created and Written by Ed Parker. I ordered mine from Mr. C, I'm sure if you ask he can send it to ya. I ordered a few books from him at a very reasonable price.


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 21, 2003)

... of course 

It does clarify or have a bunch of terms.  Visit here for a few of them:



> *
> 
> http://www.kenpo-texas.com/kenpoterminology.html
> 
> *



KenpoNet may also have them on their Flame link.

-Michael


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 22, 2003)

the "Infinite Insights into Kenpo" series explains things a little more in depth.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *the "Infinite Insights into Kenpo" series explains things a little more in depth. *



That's really more depth than I want. I read it many many years ago but what I really want is something with more detail than the link that was provided (thanks though, it gives the rough idea) but less detail and less Kenpo-oriented than Infinite Insights.

I want someone to translate it into FMA for me! Or at least into general martial arts.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't know if thats possible.  Kenpo is a language all its own.

Hmm..actually, let me rephrase it.  I don't believe its been done.  A starting point might be Zach Whitson's Kenpo Counterpoint where hes combined Kenpo and FMA ideas.  (Good tape too)


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Is there a good book on Kenpo principles of motion/self-defense (return motion, marriage of gravity, etc.) for non-Kenpo people?
> 
> I hear people talk about these all the time. My arnis instructor is taking Dr. Gyi's advice to look at language for our art and is looking to Kenpo. I know in general that Kenpo is known for it's analysis and description of techniques and motion and am curious to know more. For example, I know karateka often go years before figuring out that in a reverse punch the returning hand can be used to pull the person in but that these types of things are covered at a conceptual level in Kenpo.
> ...



http://dynamickenpo.tripod.com/dynamickenpokarate/id8.html

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 22, 2003)

Great Link. 

Thanks,
-MB


----------



## ikenpo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Great Link.
> 
> Thanks,
> -MB *



Pretty sure that's Dr. Chape'l's glossary posted on someone's site, but not referenced as such...But it is the old one. Doesn't have stuff the new one has on it.....

But it is cool that Clyde thought of it enough to offer it as a reference...

jb:asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 22, 2003)

Is there a good source for allowing martial artists from different arts to learn about the concepts without having to learn the art? [/B][/QUOTE] 
Skip Hancock wrote manuals for each belt level back in the early eighties. If you contact them at Kenpo2000.com I'm sure a agreement can be made for them to send you the manuals that are complete with terms and defenitions.
Sean


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 22, 2003)

Personally, another idea might be to spend a few months studying kenpo.  I've studied both, and while I prefer the Modern Arnis, I have found that the kenpo concepts have helped my Arnis, especially when it comes to certain stances and blocking.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 23, 2003)

The link seems closer to what I am looking for, though I was hoping for something with a bit more exposition and perhaps photos!

Kaith, stance work has always been an issue in Modern Arnis--point well taken. I'm studying JKD and BJJ now and can't add another art!


----------



## Doc (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *Pretty sure that's Dr. Chape'l's glossary posted on someone's site, but not referenced as such...But it is the old one. Doesn't have stuff the new one has on it.....
> 
> But it is cool that Clyde thought of it enough to offer it as a reference...
> ...


Good Obs JB, that is my glossary but its the online version that's about 8 years old. You've seen some of the more recent stuff. It's hard for a brother to get some credit around here.


----------



## ob2c (Aug 29, 2003)

arnisador,

I'm still working with those Kali guys, and from what I've seen most of what they do can be broken down into principles, concepts, and the terminology of motion used in American Kenpo. It would be a good base to work from to develope your own language. But I'm not sure you can really understand Kenpo terminology without applying it, either by studying the art or by working extensively with someone who can effectively translate what you do into AK terms. I'd suggest studying it when you can. You never know- the marriage of two outstanding arts... ? Any way you go about this it is going to be a lot of time and work. I wish you luck!


----------

